# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Perse me vine keto kerkesat per miqesi?

## Brari

nuk e kuptonjë.. 
me vijne ca lajmerime tek mesazhet private..
me thone..

prano kerkesen per miqesi te zerdelise.. ose te fëllënxës.. ose te aqifit apo arifit..

ckuptim ka qo..

nuku ja kam mbillur deren kerkujt te me shkruaj ne dac ne  kend te flet rrufeve ne dac ne privat..

mo me kerkoni gjera te veshtira o shoka e shoqe..
bujrum..

..

----------


## Izadora

Eshte modeli i ri i Forumit Brari  :ngerdheshje:  
Co kerkes , studioje , pranoje dhe aprovoje xD

----------


## toni54

kush po te qojne me shum femnat apo meshkujt ...ta studjojm pak hahahah

----------


## Station

Hahahaha Brari ke frik se mos janë provokator edo-ruco-kokodhimo. :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Eh Brar, mos prano se jane me puc.  As une nuk pranoj me.  :perqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

as un se kuptoj ket miqsin 

qfar ndryshimi bjen kjo psh?

----------


## toni54

po edhe mua me kane dreguar shoqeri disa qe kurr as ketu as mp skmei shkemby as dy fjal hahahahhaha po qfare te i besh.....kesja i thone skuptom asgje fare hahah

----------


## starbright

Pse ca behet po e pranove? Askurgje! Nuk eshte se kan me shume access per Ty se sa ka një user qe se ke mik/mikeshe. Sot mik neser armik keshtu eshte kjo pune  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Asteroid]

Miqesi mund te beni me cdo antar qe ju pelqejn shkrimet e tija. Pasi te kesh pranuar ftesen e miqesise , ne panelin tend do te paraqiten te tera postimet qe bejne miqt e juaj virtual qe tashme i keni pranuar dhe qe jeni i interesuar ti lexoni. Gjithashtu dhe postimet qe ju beni ne tema te ndryshme do ti paraqiten miqve te juaj virtual. Keshtu do te dini ku ti gjeni postimet dhe antaret qe je keni deshire te lexoni ose te repilokni me ta.

Gjith te mirat

----------


## Brari

asteroido..  dhe ju tjeret..

flmn per sqarmet..
dmth eshte nje shtim belaje qo pune..
ahere shok mike e miq mo u zemeroni se nuku po u a klikonj keto kerkesa qe na qenkan.. shteso-ngarkesa..

muan ketu me kini.. 
une bënj keshtu per ndonje mike te vecante..
e klikonj nickun e saje e aty dalin ca gjera e njera..thote..
gjej gjith postimet e zerdelise..  psh..lol..

dhe un shikonj  cka molloisur zerdelia.. ose thëllënxa apo kumuria..

----------


## lisa12

spara kam qef te bej mik mjafton qe ketu te postimet te argetohemi te japim mendimet tona por me shume  jo....... sa me kaluar kohen e lire se ne po kemi ne fb me te vertete njerez qe i njohim dhe kur i shofim on shpejt dalim nga linja.......

----------


## Albo

Ky eshte nje funksion i ri i versionit te ri te forumit. 

Ideja eshte e thjeshte: nese ka anetare te tjere te forumit, te cilet ti kerkon ti ndjekesh duke lexuar temat e mendimet e tyre ne forum, ti e shton si mik. Kur vete tek "Profili im" sa here qe futesh ne forum, shikon temat ku ke shkruajtur ti ose nje nga miqte e tu, temat me te fundit. Ne kete menyre, e ke me te lehte per te ndjekur diskutimet e mendimet e anetareve te tjere ne forum.

Miqte ndjekin temat e postimet e njeri-tjetrit. Kjo eshte ideja.

Albo

----------


## toni54

> Pse ca behet po e pranove? Askurgje! Nuk eshte se kan me shume access per Ty se sa ka një user qe se ke mik/mikeshe. Sot mik neser armik keshtu eshte kjo pune


qka je kah thu moj...te hankt uki ishalla hahaha

----------

